# VNC und extended Desktop

## monade

Hi,

ist es möglich per VNC nicht nur den geklonten Desktop der Remote-Maschine anzuzeigen, sondern einen erweiterten Desktop?

Hintergrund ist der, dass mein Imac im Moment ziemlich nutzlos auf dem Schreibtisch steht, während ich hauptsächlich auf meinem Gentoo-Laptop arbeite. Starte ich auf dem Laptop einen VNC-Server, kann ich mir easy im Imac das geklonte Bild der laufenden KDE-Sitzung anzeigen lassen. Nur bringt mir das noch nichts, weil ein geklonter Desktop noch keine zusätzliche Arbeitsfläche schafft. 

Ich verwende x11vnc. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.

----------

## think4urs11

suchst du etwas wie Synergy?

----------

## monade

Nicht ganz, da ich auf meinem Imac-"Client" auch in der momentanen KDE-Sitzung arbeiten will. Synergy dagegen erweitert den Desktop zu dem laufenden Betriebssystem des Clients.

----------

## think4urs11

verstehe, also eher etwas wie Maxvista, nur OS-übergreifend?

----------

## monade

Jenau  :Smile: . Ich hatte auch ein Projekt nur für linux gefunden (http://dmx.sourceforge.net/), aber nichts betriebssystem-übergreifendes.

----------

